# Obtaining Paperwork for crossing border



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Forum:

My wife and I are retiring to Mexico in April. We live in Ohio and there are no Mexican Consulates here. Nearest one is in Detroit, Ill., 7 Hours driving time each way. 

We are traveling to Sacramento, Ca., for a family wedding, arriving there on Feb. 14, 2015 and staying until Feb. 18, 2015.

Can my wife and I go to the Mexican Consulate in Sacramento, Ca., office to arrange our paperwork? 

We will also have a pet dog with us and we plan on driving. We will cross the border in Brownsville, Texas-Matamoros.



Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've heard of people not happy with the Seattle Consulate going to Portland ..... so I assume you could use any. People also use one on the Texas border because they are easy (don't remember which)

I would b concerned if you can do it in one trip living so far away


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome.

You might phone or email the Mexican Embassy in DC and see if you can apply for a visa by mail. The Chicago consulate site says you have to apply in person, but the Embassy might deal with people who are not near a consulate.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you Sparks, I do know it cannot be done in one day. It takes two days. You apply the first day and if all the paperwork is done correctly, you pick it up the next day. We will be in Sacramento long enough for this to happen.

Once again thank you for your reply


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Thank you Sparks, I do know it cannot be done in one day. It takes two days. You apply the first day and if all the paperwork is done correctly, you pick it up the next day. We will be in Sacramento long enough for this to happen.
> 
> Once again thank you for your reply


Don't mean to be negative but I wonder how you know that you only need two days to get everything done. Have you been in contact with prospective immigrants who've been able to do it so quickly?


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank You TundraGreen:

I have tried the DC Office, also no reply and no one answers the phone. I have left messages. I couldn't find any place to bring up the application form for the longest time, but finally got a link to the application at the New York Embassy. They do not answer the phone either.

Thanks again.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Isla Verde:

It's stated on several of the Consulates websites. The entire procedure is posted, will send you the link if interested. Just can't do it on this form as I am a newbie. Have to have 5 posts or something or other??? Regardless, Thank you for asking.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Hello Isla Verde:
> 
> It's stated on several of the Consulates websites. The entire procedure is posted, will send you the link if interested. Just can't do it on this form as I am a newbie. Have to have 5 posts or something or other??? Regardless, Thank you for asking.


A word to the wise - don't put too much trust in information posted on Mexican Consulate websites. Of course, for your sake, I hope this information is valid.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank You Isla Verde, 

I've seen discrepancies already between one consulate to another. One major discrepancy is the amount of guaranteed income which needs to be provided. So I will stay alert and hope for the best.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

CalMailMan said:


> We are traveling to Sacramento, Ca., for a family wedding, arriving there on Feb. 14, 2015 and staying until Feb. 18, 2015.


Do what you want, but, obvious to me, you are taking a big risk/gamble that you can accomplish what you need to in-person in Sacramento, CA during two business days at that Consulate (assuming you're leaving Sacramento on the 18th). The Consulate is open Monday > Friday.  You can email the Sacramento consulate and ask your questions, hoping to get a return reply. :fingerscrossed: 

If the Temporary Resident Visa information on the Sacramento Consulate website is truly what the requirements are for that office, it seems to me the income requirements are less than what the Detroit Consulate requires according to its website. 

Best of luck.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank You Longford for your input:

When I made my airline reservations for February, I took out flight insurance just in case. Don't know what made me do that. It's a first for me. Regardless I did. I can always rebook my return if necessary. Since I am retired, time is of no consequence. 

We will be staying with my niece in Vacaville who is already upset we are not staying the whole month!! If I have to, I can always extend our stay. The only reason I made this such a quick trip is because of our dog. Everytime we leave him, al he does is sulk!


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

I cut and pasted this off of the consulate in Detroit. I am afraid I have to make the 14 hour round trip to Detroit. From what I am getting, That office does Ill., and Ohio.


Appointments:

The Visa Department is open from 2pm to 4pm on Tuesdays, and Wednesdays. Please make sure to double check the visa requirements before coming to the Consulate. To make an appointment please click here. (It is not possible to make appointments over the phone) Every individual needs an appointment, including family members. The Visa will be given next business day


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, go to San Francisco and enjoy a beautiful city! I was in an out the same day--canje inside my passport and everything. I went the day before to talk to an official to make sure I had all of the correct items and number of copies, etc. so the next visit would run smoothly. I went early, got my number, and sat in their lovely waiting room (not kidding); in an out. Came back in the afternoon for my "new and improved" passport. Open all day M-F.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank You SFMaestra:

Are you from the Bay Area? My question was can I go to the Sacramento Office for my visa or do I have to go to the nearest Mexican Consulate to where I live? If I thought I could get the visa in SF, I would gladly go.

So again I ask, is the SF office the closest Consulate to where you live(d) I presently live in Ohio and the closest office is in Detroit.

Thanks


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think it has anything to do with where you live. I have heard of people who are from the U.S. who did it in Guatemala and Belize (people who had been in Mérida, Yuc. on tourist visas who didn't want to go all the way back home).


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I would suggest you at least give it a try since you're going to California anyway. The worst that will happen when you go is that you'll be told you have to go to the Detroit Consulate. It sounds like you have enough lead time for that. 

I have never had luck trying to reach Consulates or Embassies by phone, fax or email, whether the Mexican Consulate in Toronto or the Canadian Embassy in Mexico. I always end up going in person.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, I did live in San Francisco, so it was the closest one. What if a person lived equidistant between two consulates? Which one would they go to? My guess is the one they wanted to go to. 

I think the "closest to your home" thing probably has more to do with ease of gathering documentation than anything else. Imagine being in Sacramento or San Francisco and having them tell you you had to get a copy of something you could only physically retrieve in Ohio. It would just make sense to be closer to your home. We live in a time of electronic everything. I don't think it matters where you apply.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sfmaestra said:


> Yes, I did live in San Francisco, so it was the closest one. What if a person lived equidistant between two consulates? Which one would they go to? My guess is the one they wanted to go to. …


Consulates usually have assigned areas or states that they handle. For example the US Consulate in Guadalajara services Jalisco, Aguascalientes, Colima, and Nayarit. I couldn't find which states the Mexican Consulate in Chicago services, they may do it differently. However, I did notice that the Chicago Mexican Consulate has a mobile schedule (Consulado Móvil) where they visit other cities. Perhaps, one of those visits will be close to the Original Poster's location. In January they are visiting Wheeling, IL and Green Bay, WI. They don't have a schedule for later months posted yet.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> I cut and pasted this off of the consulate in Detroit. I am afraid I have to make the 14 hour round trip to Detroit. From what I am getting, That office does Ill., and Ohio.


CalMailMan,
where are you in Ohio? Would Indianapolis be any easier for you to contact? I copied this from the Indianapolis area Mexican consulate site:
"The Consulate of Mexico in Indianapolis began services to the resident Mexican community in the Central and Southern regions of the States of Indiana and Ohio, Southern Illinois and throughout Kentucky, November 26, 2002."

Good luck
George


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

*Answer to "Can you go to any consulate to file for a Retirement visa?*

Sorry to start a new thread but I couldn't find the thread I started a couple of days ago. Originally I wanted to go to the Sacramento Ca., Mexican Consulate to process papers for our my wife's and my visas. Was I allowed to since I live in Ohio and there are no Mexican Consulates here. After all day long online yesterday and this morning, I finally received my answer. 

Each Consulate has it's jurisdiction assigned by USA zip codes. My zip code happens to be assigned to the Detroit Michigan Consulate. There are zip codes which are unassigned and they are allowed to go where ever or by mobile unit. 

I had one hell of a time trying to arrange an appointment by using the web site. When you first try to set up an appointment online, You have to set up an online account. I did that, only I made the mistake to pick the Mexican national passport tab instead of the Mexitel tab, and you don't get to go back and redo it. At least I didn't.

There is a phone number provided for Mexitel to make appointments, and it can be done, even though every Mexican web consulate across the board explicitly stated it was impossible to make an appointment by telephone. 

There is only one major glich. You must speak Spanish. They do not speak English. Lucky for me I do speak Spanish even though it is not to the caliber of theirs. I am Mexican, born in Mexico but have been in the USA since I was 3 years old. So I speak primarily English. Just have someone around to do the talking for you

We have an appointment set up for Feb. 3rd., I asked how long I can expect it to take? They open at 8 am and it is a one day service as long as everything is in order.

I hope this intel helps someone out. I will let everyone know how it goes.

I would like to thank everyone who had input and all the helpful suggestions by a group of caring folks! Thaanks and thanks again. I will be no stranger to this site.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you mattoleriver:

I have since found out each consulate has it's jurisdiction assigned by usa zip codes. I have to go to the Detroit Office. Might as well do some gambling while there!!!, and while I wait. It's expected to be done iin one day, and that came from the horses mouth!


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

CalMailMan said:


> Sorry to start a new thread but I couldn't find the thread I started a couple of days ago. Originally I wanted to go to the Sacramento Ca., Mexican Consulate to process papers for our my wife's and my visas. Was I allowed to since I live in Ohio and there are no Mexican Consulates here. After all day long online yesterday and this morning, I finally received my answer.
> 
> Each Consulate has it's jurisdiction assigned by USA zip codes. My zip code happens to be assigned to the Detroit Michigan Consulate. There are zip codes which are unassigned and they are allowed to go where ever or by mobile unit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information! My wife & I are also in Ohio and I am hopefully retiring in May. We broke ground on our house in MX 3 weeks ago and hope to be able to make our permanent move this Summer. What part of OH are you from? I was thinking our consulate would be Indianapolis, but I guess I'll have to go online to verify that. I e-mailed the Indianapolis consulate and they replied in English. I wonder if the need to speak Spanish varies from location to location?

Anyway - please update us on how this all worked out for you.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello RTL44:

The reference I made to speaking Spanish, had to do with the Mexitel phone number provided on Mexican Consulate in Detroit. I have had no luck with any answers to any emails I have sent any consulates period. So your one up on me!! Lucky you. We live in Wooster Ohio zip code 44691 and plan on leaving on Aprils Fools day. I love the humor in it. We decided to rent first and go from there. We have elected to drive as we have a fairly HUGE dog going with us. I do not like the idea of sentencing him to the belly of a plane and traveling so far. He is better off with us.

He is a pedigree King Doberman Pinscher and 127 lbs of pure muscle which intimidates everyone but he is a puppy to us and well behaved as long as I am with him. We are heading to Quintanaroo. 5 hours south of Cancun and almost in Belize. Will keep all posted as to how it goes.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

CalMailMan said:


> We are heading to Quintanaroo. 5 hours south of Cancun and almost in Belize. Will keep all posted as to how it goes.


The state of Quintana Roo is changing time zones soon, from what I've been reading online. Once again, it's returning to Eastern time ... from it's current Central time zone position. The state has flip-flopped time zones in the past and may do so again after the upcoming one.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Might as well do some gambling while there!!!, and while I wait.


Reno is just over the hill (a couple hours) from Sacramento, that might be worth a few vacation days.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

_The state has flip-flopped time zones in the past and may do so again after the upcoming one. _

Thanks Longford, I'll know what a fish out of water feels. As if I need any help from the state, huh??


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

_Reno is just over the hill (a couple hours) from Sacramento, that might be worth a few vacation days_. 

Been there many times Mattoleriver. Was married in Reno in the not so good ole days. Would go back but I will too busy showing my wife where I grew up. The Bay Area. Golden Gate Bridge etc etc etc. Lived in California for 45 years before Ohio. Now off to Mexico where I was born.:~)))


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

_I would suggest you at least give it a try since you're going to California anyway. The worst that will happen when you go is that you'll be told you have to go to the Detroit Consulate. It sounds like you have enough lead time for that. _

Thank You ojosazules11:

Your absolutely right. All they can say is no. At the very least I can check with them if all my paperwork is in order. Thank you for the suggestion. The embassy is located close to my niece where I will be staying. I think I will give it a try. Again Thank you


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> _I would suggest you at least give it a try since you're going to California anyway. The worst that will happen when you go is that you'll be told you have to go to the Detroit Consulate. It sounds like you have enough lead time for that. _
> 
> Thank You ojosazules11:
> 
> Your absolutely right. All they can say is no. At the very least I can check with them if all my paperwork is in order. Thank you for the suggestion. The embassy is located close to my niece where I will be staying. I think I will give it a try. Again Thank you


I suggest that the next time you want to comment on another forum member's post that you click on the Reply With Quote button before writing your comment.


----------



## CalMailMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I suggest that the next time you want to comment on another forum member's post that you click on the Reply With Quote button before writing your comment.


Thank you Isla Verde:

Any helpful suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CalMailMan said:


> Thank you Isla Verde:
> 
> Any helpful suggestions are always appreciated.


Appreciative forum members are always welcome!


----------

